# 1"x2" pine, what rounding edge router bit do I need for a flush edge?



## annmariehawkins (Dec 2, 2010)

I am a beginner...so forgive me. I am trying to round my 1"x2" pine board. I would like to round the 1 inch corner so that it is flush and smooth. I am making a stretcher for a canvas and need smooth edge on the inside so the canvas doesn't touch the board. Do I need a 3/4", 5/8", or 1" diameter rounding bit to round a 1" board? If I need a 5/8" rounding bit...can't find one at any stores. I looked high a low...do you just order online? Hope I make some sense! Thanks alot!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Your 1" board probably measures 3/4" wide, so you'd want a 3/4" round-over bit for a full radius. Assuming the canvas is resting on the 2" face (actually, 1 3/4"), as would be usual, a lesser radius would work as well to prevent the straight-line crease that often shows up with square cornered stretcher boards.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> Your 1" board probably measures 3/4" wide, so you'd want a 3/4" round-over bit for a full radius. Assuming the canvas is resting on the 2" face (actually, 1 3/4"), as would be usual, a lesser radius would work as well to prevent the straight-line crease that often shows up with square cornered stretcher boards.


Ralph, I think you mean 3/8" roundover. All the roundovers I've seen are spec'd by the radius. :blink:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Ralph, I think you mean 3/8" roundover. All the roundovers I've seen are spec'd by the radius. :blink:


No, I actually meant 3/4" for a "full radius" - since the thickness of the board would be the radius for that. But, I don't think that is what is actually required for this application. Most of the commercially-made canvas stretcher frames I've seen simply have a radius of 1/4" or so on the edges.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ann Marie

You don't need to go over the deep end with the round over, you just need to take off the sharp edges and with the little hand plane below ,it will do the job just right..

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=slickplane&x=16&y=19
=========


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Anne Marie, how critical is the actual dimension of the radius you are going to cut? I find wood of this size is better cut on a table, so be careful if you have to do it handheld. If you just need to take the sharp edge off the cut, 1/4 or even 3/16 will do the job. If you use a 3/8 bit on a 3/4 or 5/8 board the radius will cut away the bearing surface you will need when you do the other side of the board. In any case, make several cuts on scrap wood until you have the cut you need.


----------

